# Band Saw Uses?



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

When I came up, we never had a band saw in the shop, just sawzalls, angle grinders and an abrasive cutoff saw for CI and other large diameter pipe.

I see a lot of guys here talking about using band saws, particularly cordless ones. 

What do you guys use the porta-band saws for? demo? rough-in?

thanks

-Chris


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

There is nothing in service work that would warrant purchasing a band saw for me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't know...never used one.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

That's kinda what I thought, but I've seen several guys post that portable band saws are "must have" tools for them.

I use a sawzall and an angle grinder for everything, but I guess I could see where the low vibration from a band saw would be useful in demo, or if you are cutting a piece of steel pipe (black or galvy) that has to be cut and threaded in place (and I have had to do that many a time)....That's about all I can think of.

The Milwaukee M18 band saw only goes up to 3.25", so it's pretty useless on anything bigger than 2" pipe:confused1:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got a vise set up for my portaband that converts it into a horizontal drop bandsaw with a vise, for commercial work it's perfect for square cuts on large pipe. Cutting 3 and 4 inch copper with it is much faster than using a tubing cutter, and the sawcuts are much easier to ream.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

We used to use it for cutting our thread rod for hangers, cut a bundle at at time...but that was it. New commercial work, not service


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unistrut. anyplace it can fit, I would use it. But for a service plumber, can't see the need for one.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

try cutting 100's of pieces of unistrut,allthread or stainless steel allthread is a real hoot with a sawzall.but for service it is not needed for most things


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I use them to cut unistrut, ATR, black pipe, and large copper pipe (really good for rebar also when fabbing pads or pour backs).

The M12 is good for demo work, especially overhead since it can be used with one hand.

I can cut ATR with a sawzall and get nuts on it, but with my M12 it's much faster and the cuts are perfect...big time saver :yes:

I don't have extra large pipe cutters (my biggest cuts 2-1/2" cu), so when I groove pipe I use a full size bandsaw to get good straight cuts.

I do service work; primarily commercial. 

Residential guys might not need bandsaws as much.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

If I have more than one unistrut or atr I am going to the portaband. I only do service. Nothing like being up in a ceiling by yourself and using a grinder or file to be able to catch your threads.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've got a vise set up for my portaband that converts it into a horizontal drop bandsaw with a vise, for commercial work it's perfect for square cuts on large pipe. Cutting 3 and 4 inch copper with it is much faster than using a tubing cutter, and the sawcuts are much easier to ream.


 
I've got the Milwaukee version of that. Tee handle comes off the end and it bolts to the bracket on the vice.

I never use it anymore.......


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I've got the Milwaukee version of that. Tee handle comes off the end and it bolts to the bracket on the vice.
> 
> I never use it anymore.......


 Send it to me...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Send it to me...


No!...to me!




:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey..I got the first dib in asking.. so the rest of you back off... go watch the debate tonite


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I do primarily service and I keep threateningto throw my own portaband in my truck since the company won't supply one! After you get used to using one a sawsall is a PITA for ATR and unistrut as well as cu over 2"


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> I've got the Milwaukee version of that. Tee handle comes off the end and it bolts to the bracket on the vice.
> 
> I never use it anymore.......


Why not?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Why not?


...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> ...


They get large. They are also frigging awesome.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> ...


That is a portaband:laughing:
I mean it's on wheels all you need is a ramp or liftgate and your good to go:laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Of the porta band users out there do you use milwaukee or porter cable? I like either but it agravates me the porter cable does not hang by the handle on the tri stand like a Milwaukee!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Of the porta band users out there do you use milwaukee or porter cable? I like either but it agravates me the porter cable does not hang by the handle on the tri stand like a Milwaukee!


I've never even seen a Porter Cable bandsaw. I thought only Milwaukee made 'em :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use mine primarily for cutting unistrut, ATR and demo during repipes.

I also break it out on gas piping jobs -- It cuts through BI much, much quicker than a wheeled cutter and doesn't require reaming.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Of the porta band users out there do you use milwaukee or porter cable? I like either but it agravates me the porter cable does not hang by the handle on the tri stand like a Milwaukee!


The large capacity Porter Cable with the ten position blade speed dial, learn to use it and you will drastically reduce your blade usage.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've never even seen a Porter Cable bandsaw. I thought only Milwaukee made 'em :laughing:


Porter Cable no longer makes them.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I couldn't live with out mine . Uni , atr , cast. , black , galv , u name it demo . A must have for commercial but I guess the rest can get away without it and if I had to hook mine up to a cord I'd just grab a cordless grinder instead buy I don't . For those that never used one u don't know what your missing and for the record I cut 3" cast with the milwaukee 18 volt so it'll do 3.5" and I little more but that's as big as I've cut to date . Don't use it everyday but when I do I'm happy I have it . Def my fav tool . If it broke tomorrow I'd have another in a week but I am a tool whore . Picked up the mil 18volt chipping / hammer drill a couple weeks back used it in a couple of situations where I had to do some light chipping and was so happy o had it .


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

coast to coast said:


> I couldn't live with out mine . Uni , atr , cast. , black , galv , u name it demo . A must have for commercial but I guess the rest can get away without it and if I had to hook mine up to a cord I'd just grab a cordless grinder instead buy I don't . For those that never used one u don't know what your missing and for the record I cut 3" cast with the milwaukee 18 volt so it'll do 3.5" and I little more but that's as big as I've cut to date . Don't use it everyday but when I do I'm happy I have it . Def my fav tool . If it broke tomorrow I'd have another in a week but I am a tool whore . Picked up the mil 18volt chipping / hammer drill a couple weeks back used it in a couple of situations where I had to do some light chipping and was so happy o had it .


That's great feedback, thanks. If I find an M18 or M12 band saw at a good price it. The M12 might be sufficient for me as I would mostly use it for cutting pipe in the air. I demo'd an M12 at a tool shop and it cut well on 3/4" black pipe, but was kinda slow. 

I have a Hilti TE505 for light chipping so I probably don't need the 7/8" rotary hammer.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know how high in the air your going but u can 1 hand the 18 . The big benefit I see in the 12 is getting in to tight spots . If I was only going to buy 1 it'd be the 18 . I've been pretty hard on mine for over a yr now and it hasn't let me done . Just last week it did dam near 2 hrs of straight demo from 3" cast - 1/2" cop .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Porter Cable no longer makes them.


This is the one I use. Bought brand new for $50.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I do mostly industrial/institutional service. Last couple days I am on a basement demo and remodel at a courthouse. Portabands rule. I use a lot of strut and all-thread. They are sweet for cutting copper tubing and if I need to make only one or two cuts of cast iron I use it as well. Plus, if I blow a measurement on cast iron, I can nip off a 1/4", try that with a snapper.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

i mainly do service and i use mine at least 3 times a week and i would be one pissed off puppy without it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

About 10 years ago when i was working in the field, my partner was cutting all thread in place off a ladder. He cut through the last one and dropped the band saw, out of natural reaction he tried to catch it. He received over 60 stitch's and permanent damage to muscles and tendons in his hand.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

let it hit the floor, you can replace the saw!!!!!


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

plumberdad70 said:


> let it hit the floor, you can replace the saw!!!!!


Rule #1 with all power tools. Gotta unlearn that instinct/reflex to catch!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

When you guy's cut all-thread with a band saw, do you cut it straight, or on a slight angle? If You have never cut it on a angle, try it some time, it's easier to start a nut or run it into a anchor.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Schedule40 said:


> Rule #1 with all power tools. Gotta unlearn that instinct/reflex to catch!


A good friend of mine was working on an oil rig when a huge pump came out of a sling(he said it was about 2000 lbs) and he stupidly tried to catch it. His left shoulder. Was pure mush, but still one of the hardest working guys I've ever met.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> When you guy's cut all-thread with a band saw, do you cut it straight, or on a slight angle? If You have never cut it on a angle, try it some time, it's easier to start a nut or run it into a anchor.


That should be reiterated in the Plumbing Tips thread.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> That should be reiterated in the Plumbing Tips thread.


Even with a hacksaw, just follow the angle of the thread and your done....no filing or grinding!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Even with a hacksaw, just follow the angle of the thread and your done....no filing or grinding!


That's what I've always done, and never had any problems.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Cut up scrap copper with my bandsaw


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Even with a hacksaw, just follow the angle of the thread and your done....no filing or grinding!


I generally thread nuts on both sides of the cut before making it and then back the nuts off to clean up the threads.

I don't even own a hacksaw, btw.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I generally thread nuts on both sides of the cut before making it and then back the nuts off to clean up the threads.
> 
> I don't even own a hacksaw, btw.


This... ^^^


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> That should be reiterated in the Plumbing Tips thread.


Try it one time and you will see what I mean, cut it on as steep an angle as you like and see how easy the nut starts.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Try it one time and you will see what I mean, cut it on as steep an angle as you like and see how easy the nut starts.


Correct Ricley. This also works with an angle grinder, though you still have to give it a spin to deburr.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Cut up scrap copper with my bandsaw


I only use mine to cut scrap.


----------

